# K-L's Chicken Nachos



## Kayelle (Dec 29, 2017)

*from tonight's dinner thread.

K-L’s Southwestern Chicken Nacho’s* *(quick and easy dinner)*

*1 ½ lb. chicken breast cut into large dice (easier if partly frozen)*
*1 can black beans (drained and rinsed)*
*1 can drained corn, or equal amount of frozen roasted corn (TJ’s)*
*1 can Rotel Mexican style tomatoes with juice *

*1 bell pepper, color of your choice (cut in strips)*
*1 fresh jalapeno (seeded and sliced)….optional *
*Taco seasonings..*

*Toppings…*
*Grated cheese*
*Diced green onion*
*Cilantro*
*Sour cream*

*Corn chip base.., extra on side as needed We like Dorito’s*

*I used one of the huge “Dolly” breasts. Generously season the very small pieces with taco seasonings of your choice and set aside for about 30 min.  In a large well oiled, and very hot skillet, brown off the chicken pieces for about 2 min. being very careful not to over cook. Remove chicken from skillet and keep warm.  Do not remove the drippings, add the beans, corn and Rotel tomatoes and simmer for a few minutes before adding the bell pepper and jalapeno. Add the chicken back to the skillet and stir just till the bell pepper is crisp tender and the chicken is hot.*
*Serve in large flat bowls with corn chips in the bottom, and toppings of your choice on top.*


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 30, 2017)

KL, what are dolly breasts?  I googled images and I think their definition does not refer to chicken.  

As an aside, I learned that Airline Chicken is not served on planes.   Rather, it is a boned breast with the first wing joint still attached.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 30, 2017)

I think Kay is referring to the first thing (or two) one might notice when one sees Dolly Parton.  If one is of a certain age, the same might be said of Mae West.

Chicken breasts seem to run a bit larger than they were in years past.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 30, 2017)

LOL lol, mayhaps Google was closer than I thought.   

I know,  we made some recipe last summer,  called for 4 breast halves and a skimpy few vegetables, sliced potatoes.  The proportions/ ratio was so wrong. It was a recipe from the 60's  and today's chickens are indeed more svelte.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2017)

No kidding, chicken breasts are huge now days! SC pays $1.50lb and they weigh a over a pound each. That's a real bargain for fat free protein and so much can be done with them. 
I brine them as soon as he brings them home and then cling wrap & freeze them in individual freezer zip lock bags.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2017)

I wish you would have taken a picture. This sounds like a photogenic dish. 

If you have them in your grocery store, _On the Border_ tortilla chips are really good. 

I may make this. If I do, I'll take pictures. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2017)

We ate it too fast to take pictures Casey, but you're right that it was really pretty.
Better than that, it was really tasty and easy.
Good idea...you take the pictures..


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> We ate it too fast to take pictures Casey, but you're right that it was really pretty.
> Better than that, it was really tasty and easy.
> Good idea...you take the pictures..



Too bad you don't live near me. You could cook, and I'd take the pictures... and eat the food. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2017)

I like the idea of cooking the "toppings" together for the nachos. We usually just use cubed pre-cooked chicken and put them on the corn chips, then the beans, peppers, and so on, then top with cheese and bake.

We almost always make Nachos Grande for our Super Bowl party, so I think I'll try your method this year.


Thanks, K-L.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2017)

buckytom said:


> I like the idea of cooking the "toppings" together for the nachos. We usually just use cubed pre-cooked chicken and put them on the corn chips, then the beans, peppers, and so on, then top with cheese and bake.
> 
> We almost always make Nachos Grande for our Super Bowl party, so I think I'll try your method this year.
> 
> ...



I make nachos in a similar way. I cook my "stuff" all together, spoon it over the chips, put my cheese on top, and pop it in the oven to warm everything up and melt the cheese. 

Just watch your liquids. don't get your chips too wet. I use a slotted spoon to put my "stuff" on the chips, letting it drain first. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't like to share my Nacho's so the flat bowls work out well. I kinda like the soggy chips on the bottom with the juices, and the extra chips I use for scooping. Spoons come in handy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 30, 2017)

MMM!
Kinda juicy, sorta like chilaquiles in a way, not exact, but similar


----------



## caseydog (Dec 30, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> MMM!
> Kinda juicy, sorta like *chilaquiles* in a way, not exact, but similar



Good observation. 

But, as chef John would say, you are the Héctor Camacho of your chicken nachos, so knock yourself out (pun intended). 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2017)

OMG, that's so lame.

Since we've baked our loaded nachos, they are on the really dry side, some years to a fault. That's another good reason to try K-L's "flight of the nachos".


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 20, 2018)

I made this for dinner tonight so here's the better late than never picture. Deeeelish!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 21, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I made this for dinner tonight so here's the better late than never picture. Deeeelish!


That *is* a photogenic dish!  Looks delicious, too!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks GG. The little golden tomatoes around the edge of the dish are home grown and sweet little gems, also perfect for salads. "Sungold" is the name of the variety.
https://bonnieplants.com/product/sungold-tomato/


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 21, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> That *is* a photogenic dish!  Looks delicious, too!


 +1... I'd love that..  
Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 13, 2018)

Do I see black olives, *Kayelle*? You hooked me with olives. I thought this dish sounded good just from the description and ingredients, but you won me with those olives. I  olives.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 13, 2018)

Yep, those are sliced black olives you see CG. I didn't have a can available the first time I made it. 



Knock knock.
Who's there?
Olive.
Olive who?
Olive you.


----------

